# Issue with top shirt (image on back) creating "bleaching out" color on lower shirt front



## Bs Tees (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone had this problem? Customer is reporting that light colored shirts (sand, gravel) are getting a bleached out appearance in areas where the shirt above it in the storage box has screenprinted image. 

In other words... the top shirt's image from the back of the shirt is washing out the dye from the next shirt down in the box. 

The shirts are cool and not hot when being placed in the box.

Redoing the shirts is getting costly and time consuming. I really need help. 

Thank you.


----------

